# Think the HF mill would do it?



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Found a tree to mill but it's 36' in diameter and 275' tall. I believe I can get 630,000 board feet of lumber out of it.


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

Hmmmm.
I don't know if the HF mill will take care of that. But the HF electric chain saw should be able to bring it down. A couple of HF ropes can be used to "guide" it to the ground, as long as you've got a few friends to hold on to them. (I'm busy that day, BTW)


----------



## Woodychips (Oct 3, 2015)

I think the question should be "can I mill this while wearing handcuffs?"


----------



## 406Rich (May 15, 2016)

Calaveras big trees, this one 24 foot across, wonder where all that lumber went..:surprise2:


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Yea there was a park ranger that stayed with that tree. There was no supervision anywhere else. They actually didn't put even up enough warning signs. Later in the park they advised to stay on the walk paths to prevent root damage to the trees. In the first parking area I walked up to one tree and touched it and it had the strangest bark. While most trees have touch hard bark these feel hollow like they were wrapped with multiple layers of cardboard boxes. 

I had always envisioned the sequoia forest being in a pretty much flat area but it was on the top of a mountain. Turns out they only grow at an elevation of 5000' to 9000'. 

Anyway I don't think I could get the tree out. I had a hard enough time getting me out. You had to walk .4 miles to the tree but it was down 212'. It made for a very hard walk coming back, for someone my age anyway.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

406Rich said:


> Calaveras big trees, this one 24 foot across, wonder where all that lumber went..:surprise2:


I can't find it but there is suppose to be a house somewhere that is completely built from the wood from one tree.


----------



## 406Rich (May 15, 2016)

We live about 40 miles from Calaveras big trees, been there many times as a kid, not so much now, as you said its a killer path for the aged..:laugh2:


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I guess Calaveras is the area where logging was once done. I didn't see any trace of any logging where I went. I went through Yosemite on Tuesday thinking I was going to the Mariposa Groove of Big Trees on Wednesday but it was closed this year for renovation. I ended up going through Sequoia National Park which is to the south of Yosemite.


----------



## 406Rich (May 15, 2016)

Steve Neul said:


> I guess Calaveras is the area where logging was once done. I didn't see any trace of any logging where I went. I went through Yosemite on Tuesday thinking I was going to the Mariposa Groove of Big Trees on Wednesday but it was closed this year for renovation. I ended up going through Sequoia National Park which is to the south of Yosemite.


Was your trip at the same time the president was there....maybe why it was closed...:surprise2:


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

406Rich said:


> Was your trip at the same time the president was there....maybe why it was closed...:surprise2:


The president went last weekend is why I re-arranged my trip to avoid that mess. The only part of the parks that were closed were the Mariposa Grove of Big Trees. The closing didn't have anything to do with Obama, they are working on the park and it will be closed until Jan 2017. I just didn't know that when I was planning the trip. So far I've been getting to places during the week that are only open on the weekend and to places on the weekend only open during the week. The roads in this state are terrible to navigate. They are either miss marked, not marked or change numbers two to three times in an hours drive. We stayed at a motel in Salinas Ca on Sunday that was right on the highway. When we went to leave they had the ramp closed to get back on the highway there and it took us an hour to find another route. We finally resorted to using the GPS thing on my wife's phone and even google had us going around in circles trying to find a way.


----------



## 406Rich (May 15, 2016)

Steve Neul said:


> The roads in this state are terrible to navigate. They are either miss marked, not marked or change numbers two to three times in an hours drive. .


Sorry for your bad trip, and yes Calif has roads that overlap, highway 49 the golden chain highway for example has multiple numbers depending where you are at on it....


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

406Rich said:


> Sorry for your bad trip, and yes Calif has roads that overlap, highway 49 the golden chain highway for example has multiple numbers depending where you are at on it....


It's just a little aggravating, like yesterday I missed a turn I didn't see because of a truck. No big deal just go down to the next road and turn around. Then there was no service road coming back, ended up going several miles away from the highway before I got back. Then going back to the highway the sign said 190 East left, so I get into the left lane and I get up there in heavy traffic and the turn is to the right.


----------

